# Javea Spain



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi 
We are planning our first trip abroad for next year.March.
We will be away for 3 weeks and are hoping to go to Javea on the Costa Del Sol.
We are hoping to stay here. http://www.campings.com/camping-javea-javea/?idlengua=3
Has anyone been there and are there any pitfalls I need to be aware of in Spain, except the obviouse do not drink the water, ect.
My thanks to you in advance.
Clive.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Clive,
We stayed at Camping Javea for four nights in January 09 using ACSI card. (N0.1351). Site is good but a little tight for our 7 metre van. Next to orange groves with nice walks to the old town or the old port area. Supermarket and Lidl nearby.
The site has good Wi-Fi and unusually cheap.
We did have a walk to the El Naranjal site but would not stay there, not very impressed.
Hope this helps.
Sennen523.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

aikidomo said:


> Hi
> We are planning our first trip abroad for next year.March.
> We will be away for 3 weeks and are hoping to go to Javea on the Costa Del Sol.
> We are hoping to stay here. http://www.campings.com/camping-javea-javea/?idlengua=3
> ...


Lots of things to be aware of in Spain ,but not drinking the water ???I have been drinking it for 10 years.
Make sure you have all your documents for the van,plus spare specs if you use them,reflective jackets etc etc.
If I was going to Javea in March I would not stay in a camp site especially one that charges €4.5 a night for elecy.There are hundreds of places to wild camp and some even have WIFI.
Have a good time is the best advice


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Eh not trying to be sarcastic but Javea is not in the Costa del Sol but Costa Blanca

Waz


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

waz said:


> Eh not trying to be sarcastic but Javea is not in the Costa del Sol but Costa Blanca
> 
> Waz


I must be getting old.I live here and I never spotted the mistake


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Wild camping ???*

Hi Hogan
We have lived in Spain for 10 years and wonder where all these wild camping places are in Javea.Can you give us some locations would be very useful when we travel North.
bktayken


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Wild camping ???*



bktayken said:


> Hi Hogan
> We have lived in Spain for 10 years and wonder where all these wild camping places are in Javea.Can you give us some locations would be very useful when we travel North.
> bktayken


Have a look here for wild spots and aires in Spain 
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

Wild in Javea,not sure how well you know Javea but try this 
1 
On the road to the Marina first car park on left. 
Carry along this road when road widens first parking place on left 
Carry along until you come to roundabout then drive along to marina towards barrier,park on left under sea wall 50 yards before barrier (free wifi ) 
2 
along pebble ridge between old town and Arenal playa. 
3 
car park at arenal playa 
4 
with your back to the beach at arenal playa you will see a road opposite go down this road car park 50 yards on left (the far end of this car park floods in heavy rain ) 
5 
Take the coast road from Javea towards Denia near top of hill take the turning on the right towards the lighthouse,anywhere along this road.

These are all safe and I have stayed at all of them in the past BUT do not try to stay overnight during the summer ( june/july/aug ) YOU WILL be moved on by the police and to make matters worse they wait until about 2 in the morning before they move you. 
But you will be ok in the winter. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the wild camping info and the web site, will add them to my camping folder .


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

oops Got my Costas in twist there, :roll: SWMBO says I will not live that one down easily.
Many thanks for the tips all well noted, its our first trip abroad in the van though we are well seasoned in this country.
Starting to look forward to this adventure. 
cheers 
Clive


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Left the Javea campsite last night and still reckon its a good 15 euros worth with a great pool and fantastic toilet blocks, WIFI is still only 60 cents for 24 hours and its fast. The only problem with wild camping is finding a supply for the vans air conditioning 'cos no matter what some people say when its 35 degrees plus outside and you open that entrance door to be hit by a fantastic icy blast of air you know it was a great investment. Benicassim tonight (15 euro again with ACSI of course) and Mataro tomorrow night then into France, Switzerland, Liechtenstein, Lake Constance then up to Bad Waldsee to the Hymer factory before the motorhome show at the NEC October 15th/16th. After which, ferrry to Dunkirk up into the Netherlands and then follow the WW1 route through France then Benidorm for christmas before heading back home to Aguilas in January. Isn't just great to be retired.

[email protected]
www.freewebs.com/aguilas389


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Cor Blimey,
I got out of breath just reading your post, nice info there about the Wi Fi.
Always take my laptop.Have a nice journey my freind .
Many thanks
Clive


----------

